# Rough season so far



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been a tough season for us, but managed to put four in the box yesterday. Lost 2 more in the wash letting my 6 year old do her thing. Only caught 10 so far this Spring and we have been hitting it pretty hard. The biggest at 15". We have been throwing everything at em. Fleas, shrimp, fleas tipped with FB, shrimp tipped with FB, FB alone in all different colors/flavors... The spots look great and should be producing fish, but for some reason they just aren't there or don't want what we are offering. Who knows. Anyone else having a rough go at it this year?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Its the long line running from Panama City to Ft Morgan picking them off


----------



## ericwood0707 (9 mo ago)

Yes. Same here.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Social media has destroyed surf fishing


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

It has been tough for us as well. We have had a few decent days and caught at least one every time but a lot of days with just a few fish for a lot of effort. We had one "normal" day and it was in the last week. Four of us kept 18 and released a few more. Strangely, nobody else was fishing anywhere near us. Even that day, the fish were biting very lightly and a lot of them pulled off quickly. For us, FB have been a no go this year. They won't even bite a FB baited hook tipped with a flea. They also have been shying away from floats and beads. A small hook tied like a small fly (nylon tail) and tipped with a flea has been the ticket.


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel your pain, after 25 years of catching all I wanted the last 4 or five have been very disappointing. Did pretty good last year bringing back fond memories but this year has been zip for rhree trips so far. Don't know what to say about it other that glad to hear your results.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Beginners Luck?

I fished the East end of Navarre Beach Monday morning. I fished 7-8:30 & caught my limit. The Pompano were very hungry eating everything I put out. Fish bites, 2 different colors, fleas & shrimp. I left them biting.
This Spring is my first to fish for Pompano. I did fish for them last year beginning in June.
The water clarity and waves were perfect for Pompano fishing Monday. I guess the conditions were good cause I caught fish. Water was somewhat clear with nice waves rolling in stirring up the surf. 

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good on you! That's actually where I have been fishing, wish I would have been out there.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Been a super tough year for me as well. I went about 2 weeks ago after one of the sets of ugly storms we were having and got my limit in about an hour. Overcast, drizzling rain and so rough my 6oz would barely hold but I couldn't keep bait in the water.

Since then I get 1 a trip and fish 4-5 different areas between Navarre and ft Pickens. Glad to see it's not just me...


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Bunch of grass east of portifino. I would definitely try Pickens way or Navarre. We’re going to sit around for a bit and try the evening bite.


----------



## Caveman94 (12 mo ago)

Navarre beach-this afternoon. Caught 2 pompano, one 15” the other was maybe 10” but lost him right at the beach. Shrimp on the bottom


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Caveman94 said:


> Navarre beach-this afternoon. Caught 2 pompano, one 15” the other was maybe 10” but lost him right at the beach. Shrimp on the bottom


NICE! Was down there probably 1/2 mile east of pier from 9-1030 caught 1 hardhead right away then no other bites using fleas. At least my crab trap got some bait.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

been tough here. I usually get 1or 2 every trip. I know I am not a good pomp fisherman, but this last fall and spring has been really bad. I fish the perdido area 3 to 4 days a week . Fresh shrimp,fisbites,fish gum, paying close attention to color, floats, no floats ,big hooks ,little hooks,mono or braid. fishing close has produced 0 fish,mid range , a few, long range has produced the most. Still pathetic. I have to agree that social media has something to do with this. so many carts and orange wheels.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I didnt even attempt to go this spring. Chasing those stupid turkeys and then every afternoon the wind was blowing a gale. Almost went today but looking at cameras it seems a bunch of grass has arrived. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

